# compiz, aiglx, ati mobility x1300

## linuxexplorer

Erstaunlich, aber compiz scheint jetzt endlich nach 2 Tagen basteln zu funktionieren.. das Ganze macht sogar einen brauchbaren Eindruck!

Anfangs lief compiz, aber EXTREM langsam und buggy.. Schuld war wahrscheinlich die Art und Weise, wie ich compiz gestartet habe..

Dazu verwendete ich ein kleines Skript à la:

```

#!/bin/bash

export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1

compiz --replace ccp --loose-binding &

kde-window-decorator --replace &

compiz.sh lines 1-5/5 (END)

```

Komischerweise verhält sich compiz TOTAL anders, stabiler und brauchbarer, wenn ich das compiz-manager Skript zum Starten benütze!

Es waren ein paar Anpassungen notwendig..

```

#!/bin/sh

# Compiz Manager wrapper script

#

# Copyright (c) 2007 Kristian Lyngstøl <kristian@bohemians.org>

#

# This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify

# it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by

# the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or

# (at your option) any later version.

#

# This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

# but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

# MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the

# GNU General Public License for more details.

#

#

# You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

# along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

# Foundation, Inc., 51 Franklin St, Fifth Floor, Boston, MA  02110-1301  USA

#

#

# Contributions by: Treviño (3v1n0) <trevi55@gmail.com>, Ubuntu Packages

#

# Much of this code is based on Beryl code, also licensed under the GPL.

# This script will detect what options we need to pass to compiz to get it

# started, and start a default plugin and possibly window decorator.

#

==> Hier Pfad anpassen <==

COMPIZ_BIN_PATH="/usr/bin/" # For window decorators and compiz

PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib/compiz/"

GLXINFO="/usr/bin/glxinfo"

KWIN="/usr/bin/kwin"

METACITY="/usr/bin/metacity"

COMPIZ_NAME="compiz" # Final name for compiz (compiz.real)

# For Xgl LD_PRELOAD

LIBGL_NVIDIA="/usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa"

LIBGL_FGLRX="/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa"

# Minimum amount of memory (in kilo bytes) that nVidia cards need

# to be allowed to start

# Set to 262144 to require 256MB

NVIDIA_MEMORY="65536" # 64MB

NVIDIA_SETTINGS="nvidia-settings" # Assume it's in the path by default

# For detecting what driver is in use, the + is for one or more /'s

XORG_DRIVER_PATH="/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/+"

FALLBACKWM="${METACITY}"

FALLBACKWM_OPTIONS="--replace $@"

# Driver whitelist

WHITELIST="nvidia intel ati radeon i810"

# blacklist based on the pci ids

# See http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist for details

T="   1002:5954 1002:5854 1002:5955" # ati rs480

T="$T 1002:4153" # ATI Rv350

T="$T 8086:2982 8086:2992 8086:29a2 8086:2a02 8086:2a12"  # intel 965

BLACKLIST_PCIIDS="$T"

unset T

COMPIZ_OPTIONS="--ignore-desktop-hints --replace"

COMPIZ_PLUGINS=""

ENV=""

# Use emerald by default if it exist

USE_EMERALD="yes"

==> auf no stehen lassen, sonst funktionierts nicht!! <==

# No indirect by default

INDIRECT="no"

# Default X.org log if xset q doesn't reveal it

XORG_DEFAULT_LOG="/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

# Set to yes to enable verbose

VERBOSE="yes"

(.....)

```

Zusätzlich habe ich noch folgendes File angelegt:

~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager

```

COMPIZ_OPTIONS="--no-libgl-fallback --ignore-desktop-hints --replace"

WHITELIST="nvidia intel ati radeon i810 fglrx"

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/X11R6/lib

```

Als window-decorator benütze ich emerald. Anfangs ist ein gewöhnungsbedürftiger Skin vorgegeben... Dem kann mit

emerald-theme-manager Abhilfe geschaffen werden.

Greets, Linuxexplorer

----------

## Vortex375

Weißt du denn, was das ganze Zeug bewirkt, das du da hinschreibst?

Damit meine ich sowas wie

```

LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 

--loose-binding --no-libgl-fallback --ignore-desktop-hints

NVIDIA_MEMORY="65536"

XORG_DRIVER_PATH="/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/+" 

WHITELIST="nvidia intel ati radeon i810" 

```

Bei mir läuft compiz (fast) vollkommen Problemlos ganz ohne irgendwelche zusätzlichen Optionen. Ich starte ihn einfach über

```
compiz --replace ccp
```

und bin glücklich.

----------

## 178238

Ich schließe mich Vortex375 an. 

```
 compiz --replace 
```

 läuft bei mir Problemlos. Wenn man es ganz bequem mag, kann ich fusion-icon empfehlen. Letzteres natürlich nur für Compiz Fusion.

Mfg

Lumpi

----------

## linuxexplorer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Weißt du denn, was das ganze Zeug bewirkt, das du da hinschreibst?
> 
> Damit meine ich sowas wie
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist Teil des compiz-manager Skripts ... Und ja, ich weiss, was es anstellt..

Lg, Linuxexplorer

----------

